# Moosilauke 9/25 - #48



## MichaelJ (Sep 7, 2004)

It occurred to me that while I posted this to VFTT, I forgot to post here, and there are a few people who don't overlap. Oops.


On Saturday 9/25/04 I'll be climbing Moosilauke for my final NH 4000-footer.

Any and all are welcome to join me on the trip up, at the summit, or just at the celebration afterward. The preliminary thought is to meet at the Moosilauke Ravine Lodge at 8:30am and head up the Gorge Brook Trail. If the weather's nice we'll head across the ridge and the south summit to take the easy-on-the-knees descent of the Carriage Road and Snapper Trail.

Afterward, there will be much food and beer consumed at the Woodstock Inn. So far it looks like a decent-sized mob will be coming along.
:beer:


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 7, 2004)

Congrat's in advance Michael! 

Wish I could join you in the hike and the celebration, Sky, Ghostdog and I have a traverse planned.
_________________
Good luck to you!
 :beer:


----------



## Stephen (Sep 9, 2004)

Not sure if I will join you on the hike... but it looks like I'll at least make it for the pah-tay.

-Stephen


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow!  I want to make this in the worst way, I hope I can be there.  I will certainly give it a shot!

Max


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 20, 2004)

Awesome!

There's been one requested rescheduling ... SherpaK is going up Beaver Brook, so to meet his schedule he asked that we start up Gorge Brook at 9am.

So the congregating will begin 8:30ish or as people arrive, and the hike'll start at 9.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 21, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Not sure if I will join you on the hike... but it looks like I'll at least make it for the pah-tay.
> 
> -Stephen



ARRRGH! Since my house hunt is now in full swing, we have to dedicate this Saturday to as many showings as possible. 

Good luck, Michael, and congrats in advance! And don't let them carry you down in celebration... the hike won't count!  :lol: 

-Stephen


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 21, 2004)

Never a carry! Heck, even if I'd injured myself on any of my hikes this summer I would have crawled out just to make sure the peak counted.

What, me obsessed?


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 21, 2004)

Figures the only weekend all summer that we have a wedding to go to.    Oh well,  Enjoy your day Mike,   the Moose is a great one!


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll be there Mike. (Just sent you an email).

Max--Hope you can make it as well...I enjoyed are hike (group) this past winter (Flume/Liberty).

Ah...another list finisher...I'll have to start another one someday.  

Peace.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 24, 2004)

We've got quite the crew showing up at the Station afterwards, too. Alpinista finished her 48 on Isolation yesterday. AMSTony will be finishing on Saturday on the Tri's. Dawn & Tom (HikeThe115) will be finishing their 115 on Carrigain. Tramper Al may drop by, as well as Steve Smith.

Gonna be a party ... woo-hoo! See you tomorrow (and pictures later for those who can't make it).
:beer:


----------



## pedxing (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope you all had a great evening.  Congrats!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 26, 2004)

It was a great day, a great hike, and I still can't put into words how I feel. 23 friends on the summit, 30+ at the Woodstock Inn celebrating everyone's successes. I was totally blown away. I have nothing in the way of pictures, though; I'll hopefully be collecting from the myriad of cameras that other people had. And a trip report will be forthcoming in a day at most.


----------



## TenPeaks (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations MJ. There were more than 30 hikers at the Woodstock Inn on Saturday night. I was in the downstairs bar with my wife and a friend cheering on the Red Sox. I'm kicking myself now for not heading upstairs to see what was going on. Oh well, just another excuse to head back to the Inn!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2004)

D'oh! We weren't even upstairs - we were in that separate room down below, that has the double swinging doors into the lower bar area. We took up the whole room!

On almost any given Saturday, there will be hikers at the upper bar, though. Just wear an AZ t-shirt or a VFTT sticker on your forehead.


----------



## skimom (Sep 27, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/album/192875805FCXPTt

Congrats MichaelJ !!

My contribution to the picture gallery !!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! I should warn you - I'm going to steal a few from you (nay, from everyone) to make "my" album.


----------

